# Im working on a photo gallery, but i need a scanner, any suggestions?



## Trauma_Luna (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, im new to the forum, and i was wondering, if you could advice me on what kind of scanner i should buy. I am working on a photo gallery right now, the thing is totally new, we dont even have any pictures.. but probably we shall work with a lot of old pictures and negatives, we have the idea of filing very carefully every picture, but we also have the idea of getting a digital copy of the picture/negative. We had a training of photo Cataloguing two weeks ago, and the teacher told us that we need a cold working scanner (or something like that, sorry for my bad English, doin my best). So the question is: What kind of scanner do you think would be the best for our work?. 

We'll work with materials like: Albumen
                                        Nitrate negatives 
                                        Safety movie ( i dont really know the name  in English, but in Spanish is ''Pelicula de Seguridad''. 

Any help is appreciated, im so sorry if im in the wrong forum, im still a noob :mrgreen:


----------



## Dwig (Aug 17, 2009)

Your choice of scanner will, of course, be heavily influenced by your budget.

Probably the least expensive truely good scanner for dealing with such a wide diversity (albumen prints, old negatives on nitrate film base and on "safety film") of originals would be the EPSON v700. It, and its slightly better sister the v750 Pro, can handle prints up to 8 1/2 x 11" and film, both negative and transparency, up to 8x10. They deliver excellent results


----------



## Trauma_Luna (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you so much! that helped me a lot, by the way the budget is not a problem, i can spend 1000 to 1500 USD, I will check those scanners you recommended me, thanks a lot man :thumbup:


----------

